# RP9 Form or Wait it out



## volvic35 (2 Mar 2011)

Hope this is the right area, I need advice for the following.

My partner was told before xmas that he was going to be laid off work for up to 3months and then told that they'd take him back within a few weeks. So my partner is on JBA at the moment of 188. He has been trying to keep in contact with his employers and they keep saying give us two weeks we'll know more although there also saying there not busy at all. He has now been out a couple of weeks and was asking the last time he was onto them is there any work there for me as I cant afford to be out of work to long (we've a mortage,new baby) and if not would they give him redundancing they said no not yet and the line of 'give us two more weeks'' We've a policy on our mortage which will pay my partners half of the mortage which only will kick in if he's made redundanct. We're barely making ends meat like most people Id say, so I rang citzen information and they said to fill out a RP9 form, I printed it off but haven't sent if off yet. 

Does this form mean he is making himself redundanct voluntary by sending in this form or do you think he should wait it out for ANOTHER 2WEEKS. I think they might be trying to get out of paying him. Just wondering what people make of this. Thanks


----------



## Ildánach (2 Mar 2011)

If he sends the RP9 form in, then he is applying for Voluntary Redundancy.


----------



## volvic35 (2 Mar 2011)

Would that effect our policy for our mortage I wonder. Ill have to check it out. Its so hard waiting around to see if they need him or not when he could be out looking for another job


----------

